
Module Hub – The Redis Modules Marketplace - jonbaer
http://redismodules.com/
======
paulasmuth
Interesting that they chose AGPL as the license for their modules (as opposed
to BSD for core redis).

It's good to see such an important project adopt a viral copyleft license.
Hope this will help the redis developers to monetize on the huge momentum
they've built in the past years.

------
nodesocket
Anybody tried the graphicsmagick module?

[http://redismodules.com/modules/graphicsmagick-2/](http://redismodules.com/modules/graphicsmagick-2/)

Curious how it stacks up against imagemagick in terms of features and
performance.

------
sciurus
Where can we find the source code for the AGPL modules from Redis Labs? I
checked
[https://github.com/RedisLabs?tab=repositories](https://github.com/RedisLabs?tab=repositories)
but didn't see them.

~~~
itamarhaber
Different org:
[https://github.com/RedisLabsModules](https://github.com/RedisLabsModules)

------
cypres
Do anyone have an updated ETA on when the new release of redis, with support
of these modules will be available?

Working on a project that would greatly benefit for a custom redis module.

------
ojii
Great website. Doesn't work without javascript and can't open the details view
of a module in a new tab.

~~~
itamarhaber
ty - looking into it

~~~
itamarhaber
Updates pushed online - thanks again.

~~~
ojii
Great update. Thanks

------
ddorian43
I assume by "marketplace" you'll also be able to sell/buy ?

~~~
itamarhaber
That's one of the ideas. Developers who wish to monetize off their work will
be able to do so and immediately have their modules available from the biggest
Redis distribution channels.

------
wclax04
Are these modules all enabled on RedisCloud plans?

~~~
itamarhaber
As modules are still not GA, no. Going forward, modules from the Hub will be
available for open source Redis, Redis Cloud and Redis Labs Enterprise
Cluster.

------
out_of_protocol
Weird times coming. Either way, i like the idea

~~~
jasonjei
I agree. I'm particularly interested in the full text search module. A lot of
libraries that manipulate data structures in Redis could benefit from being
able to modify data as a Redis module.

~~~
dvirsky
Author of that module here. I'm recovering from jet lag after flying back from
redisconf, and hope to open it in a couple of days. Mostly cleanup and some
documentation left.

~~~
itamarhaber
FoA here - it is gonna be awesome #FTFTW :)

